

Ask HN: Anyone knows a thing or two about hosting a Web.Py app on Heroku - codecrusade


======
pandatigox
On the top of my head, I believe it's the same as hosting a Flask app with
some differences [1]. But really a quick google search [2] answers your
question. Here are some resources found from the search [3][4]. And hey look,
something from github [5]

Hope it helps

[1] [https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/getting-started-
with-p...](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/getting-started-with-python)

[2]
[https://www.google.com.au/#q=webpy+heroku](https://www.google.com.au/#q=webpy+heroku)

[3] [https://coderwall.com/p/g4tqoa](https://coderwall.com/p/g4tqoa)

[4]
[http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=335549](http://www.artima.com/weblogs/viewpost.jsp?thread=335549)

[5] [https://github.com/CalumJEadie/basic-webpy-heroku-
app](https://github.com/CalumJEadie/basic-webpy-heroku-app)

~~~
codecrusade
Thanks very much

------
mjhea0
[https://github.com/mjhea0/web2py-heroku](https://github.com/mjhea0/web2py-
heroku)

